# [Hardware] Lecture HD

## gregool

Salut les gars,

j'ai une config chez moi ou j'ai une carte graphique Intel intégrée, je voudrais ajouter une carte graphique pour pouvoir lire des vidéos HD.

alors j'aurais voulu avoir un retour d'expérience, je pensais m'orienter vers une Geforce 8500GT.

elle permet a priori un affichage en 1920x1080 mais je n'ai pas trouvé de commentaire sur le net dans le cadre d'une station sous Linux.

est-ce que qqun utilise cette carte ou une carte de la même gamme ? même gamme de prix j'entends < 80€.

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

J'utilise une geforce pour lire des videos en HD sur ma télé en hdmi, ça fonctionne trés bien, il juste faut penser à activer le flag xvmc et avec eselect-xvmc , tu choisis l'implémentation nvidia, c'est trés fluide et ça rend bien.

----------

## gregool

Ok Delvin merci pour la réponse, c'est quelle Geforce que tu utilises?

en 1080i tu n'as pas de soucis de fluidité?

j'hésites entre la 8500GT ou alors son "équivalent" ATI la 3450HD/3650HD, mais ATI j'ai peur des drivers même si ça a bien évolué depuis ma dernière ATI qui était une 9800Pro  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

C'est une 9600 gt , pour la lecture, pour l'instant je n'ai eu aucun soucis de fluidité remarquable.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je croyais qu'à partir des 8800 (et chips dérivés), aucune nvidia n'avait d'accélération hardware sous nunux des videos, je me trompe?

----------

## gregool

moi j'avais compris que pour les Chip G80 donc jusque 8800 GTX et GTS 1ère du nom on avait le droit à du "Pure video" l'ater ego nVidien de Avivo, et pour les séries suivantes de type GTS rev 2 on passait a "Pure Video HD"...

donc l'accélération Hard a évolué mais doit toujours être présente, j'espère en tout cas

----------

## Delvin

Le PureVideo permet d'accélérer les h264 en hd même sur des geforce 6100 (carte intégré sur ma carte mère avant le 9600) avec la télé branchée en vga (mais en 1300 x ... )

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui, alors je repose ma question différemment: est ce que les drivers nvidia sous linux propose cette accélération, pour laquelle je vous rappelle qu'il faut des applis spécifiquement écrite pour en tirer partie sous ouinouin (windvd, powerdvd, etc).

----------

## geekounet

Au passage, si ta CG Intel est au moins une 965GM (X3100), elle est capable de faire du XvMC pour le H.264 (et d'autres formats), donc la HD. Ya juste que le driver ne l'implémente toujours pas, mais ça ne devrait plus tarder.  :Smile: 

Et perso, sur la 965GM de mon laptop ya même le HDMI, que j'aurai enfin le plaisir de tester ce weekend pour voir si ça fonctionne vraiment.  :Smile: 

Bref, pas besoin de se vendre au monde propriétaire pour profiter de la HD, un peu de patience (et même de contribution) et vous le ferez en restant propre.  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

El_Goretto : Oui oui, les drivers linux le proposent, il faut activer le USE xvmc, sélectionner l'implémentation avec eselect-xvmc et recompiler mplayer, xine, ... enfin les soft qui en tirent partis.

----------

## Desintegr

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> est ce que les drivers nvidia sous linux propose cette accélération

 

NVIDIA propose le XvMC uniquement pour le MPEG2.

----------

## geekounet

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et perso, sur la 965GM de mon laptop ya même le HDMI, que j'aurai enfin le plaisir de tester ce weekend pour voir si ça fonctionne vraiment. 

 

Et bien je confirme que ça fonctionne  :Smile:  Par contre j'étais pas en résolution maximale, je sais pas trop pourquoi, j'ai pas trop le temps de chercher plus loin non plus, ça me servira jamais. Et bien que ma carte son a une sortie sur le HDMI, le son n'y passait pas... doit falloir bricoler la conf ALSA, mais bon... (et OSSv4 n'a pas le bon codec pour ça  :Sad: )

----------

## El_Goretto

Mais pourtant le support du xvmc n'est plus dans les G80/G92 et suivant,si je ne me plante pas... (faudrait retrouver sur Phoronix).

--

edit: 

Voilà:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjM1Ng

XvMC ne supporte que le mpeg, et surtout n'est pas supporté par les nvidia actuelles.

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, méfiez-vous de l'effet placebo les gens...

Si vous voulez de la HD sous nunux, cela passe fatalement par un gros CPU, c'est ce que je me rappelle avoir lu sur homemedia.fr.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas de confirmation?

J'ai brisé votre enthousiasme, ou bien j'ai dit une énormité?  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

Ca m'étonne, parce que dans mon cas, les videos en full hd(h264, 1080) sans xvmc saccadent à mort, avec xvmc, elles passent sans probléme, tout ça sur une carte nvidia.

----------

## El_Goretto

Faut éviter les approximations aussi Delvin, sinon on va pas s'en sortir, et ça va troller sa mémé. ^^

Tu fais tourner quel GPU là? 9600 ou 6100?

Tu as l'opportunité de faire le test avec une autre carte graphique, pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas une émulation logicielle ou autre du Xvmc?

Parce que tu me fais très fortement douter de tes résultats,sachant que Xvmc ne supporte pas le h264 aux dernières nouvelles, uniquement MPEG2 (que j'ai, hein, je peux me planter, faites péter les URLs)

----------

## Delvin

L'accélération a été effective sur la 6100 et la 9600. Là je suis au boulot, je n'ai pas accés à la machine. Contact moi ce soir, je pourrais faire plus de tests si tu veux  :Smile:  .

----------

